# Scallop & Mushroom on Rosemary Kebabs



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2016)

I printed this recipe off direct from the website, ergo I'm posting the link to it.  More often I rewrite these recipes but (obviously) not always.  This is one not rewritten.   But the pictures are my own. 







Do use 'fresh' breadcrumbs (as in tiny cubes)






Try to make sure that your mushrooms & scallops are the same size.






Use a bamboo skewer first to pierce guide holes (metal is too thick and probably angular, causing splitting, the bamboo is round)  before threading the rosemary stem.  
Don't forget to wrap foil around the leaves. Think presentation - presentation - presentation   really, you don't want burnt rosemary leaves!  Yeah, OK, I forgot, most chefs would say they are caramelized





Don't worry if the creme fraiche dribbles around.






Serve and...






Burp, . . .  oh, pardon me

and here is the link to FineCooking's recipe.  Hope you try it. 

Scallop & Mushroom Rosemary Kebabs


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2016)

oh yeah,  in 2nd picture, if you note, I scrapped out the gills to try and make more room for the stuffing.  

LOL - yep, I used a very tiny spoon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2016)

*Scallop &amp; Mushroom on Rosemary Kebabs*

Those look wonderful, dragnlaw!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Those look wonderful, dragnlaw!



Thank you!    

They really tasted even better than they looked!


----------



## Addie (Sep 24, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> oh yeah,  in 2nd picture, if you note, I scrapped out the gills to try and make more room for the stuffing.
> 
> LOL - yep, I used a very tiny spoon.



A grapefruit spoon would have made the scrapping of the gills so easy. The serrated tip makes jobs of scraping go more smoothly and quicker.

I have four of these spoons and use them all the time. But never for grapefruit. I am a heart patient and am on meds that don't do so well with grapefruit.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks delicious, dragn and thank you for sharing!  I love scallops....mushrooms and rosemary, too.  

And I want that serving dish!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 24, 2016)

Cheryl - LOL...   $erving di$h $pecial...  at the dollar $tore!


----------

